# A Trio Of Wittnauer Transistorized Watches



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

These watches are an extension of my interest in Wittnauer Electric Watches - followers of this forum know that I am a fan of the Wittnauer Electro-Chron (the watch with the world's coolest hands). This trio of electronic watches are the descendents of the Electro-Chron. All were recently overhauled by our very own Silver Hawk: I think there was a thread at the time they were being done, as Paul had posted a very cool shot of (I think) 5 of the movements in one go.

Here they are:














































The gold watch is the one with the exhibition back. I'm sorry that the black dial watch photo isn't up to much. I don't have a fancy light set-up to take a proper photo. I am happy to report that they are all running well, keeping good vintage time, and having the date roll over smoothly.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's the box and papers (I have both inner and outer boxes - the only photo of the outer box is the one showing the price tag). There are more papers (the usual guarantee stuff), but I have included photos of the "electronic" paper only.


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

unusually nice, methinks a new interest is begining to spawn in whats left of my brain.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice with the box and papers, Dave. I have the one on the right but I really like the black dial.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That,s a real nice set you have there Dave and I like the display back one was it made like that or is it a conversion. By the way if I ever flip this one seeing as you collect them I,ll give you first refusal this is in nearly mint condition and has been restored by Paul of course.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> That,s a real nice set you have there Dave and I like the display back one was it made like that or is it a conversion. By the way if I ever flip this one seeing as you collect them *I,ll give you first refusal* this is in nearly mint condition and has been restored by Paul of course.


Thanks for this generous offer Ken. I was just telling Paul that I need to pare back the collection (currently around 250 or so I think) as I am losing track of what I have, so it is more probable that I will sell this specific collection rather than add to it. The main thrust of my collecting will be with the electro-mechanical watches (the Hamilton electric and the 4750 Landeron based watches)and I expect to lighten up on items that don't fit that criteria.

Having said all that, these really are quite neat watches, and the box was a real find. I paid *real money* for the watches and the overhaul, but I bought the box and papers for five bucks!

I cannot tell you whether the exhibition back was a conversion or not, but I do not think it was. I expect that Wittnauer wanted to highlight the new ESA Dynatron 9150 movement. By the way (and apropos of the topic), I saw your Zodiac Spacetronic in the old watch thread today - I have one of them with an exhibition back as well - if you'd like to see it let me know. Same ESA movement in them.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Always happy to look at pictures Dave, you could put it in another thread if you like. I dont think you,ve shown that one before.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

One of your watches Dave, has that rather unusual ESA 9150 circuit board (far right)...with the white block for the stem to pass through and white plastic for coil housing. I reckon it must be one of the very first ESA 9150 circuit boards :


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> One of your watches Dave, has that rather unusual ESA 9150 circuit board (far right)...with the white block for the stem to pass through and white plastic for coil housing. I reckon it must be one of the very first ESA 9150 circuit boards :


Good grief is there no end to this mans knowledge :notworthy: it's still a nice watch though :thumbup:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

A fine looking set there, Dave. I'm particularly fond of the one with the black dial. My white-dialed model (below) gets quite a lot of use, but the black one is quite striking.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

That's a stunning trio you have there. I also like the black dial.

A very nice slice of watch history.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Ditto


----------



## Freezer10_4 (Oct 23, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Here's the box and papers (I have both inner and outer boxes - the only photo of the outer box is the one showing the price tag). There are more papers (the usual guarantee stuff), but I have included photos of the "electronic" paper only.


----------



## Freezer10_4 (Oct 23, 2009)

Exvcellent thanks for Pictures


----------

